# DIYMA



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

This is a review for DiYMOBILEAUDIO aka: DIYMA.

I first found this site mid 2005 and I found it for a great price, so I decided to give it whirl. 

I have tried this site on many systems, including 3 Dells, an Averatec, an HP and a Mac running everything from windows 98 to XP and I must admit, this is one of the nicest sites I've been to. 

It has a very robust yet detailed interface. Almost a bit too blue, yet it flows very well...The build quality is solid though you can see this style on other sites as well. 

Fortunately there are not many peaks but there are many dips  which no amount of EQ will resolve. I think it is the nature of the subject discussed.

As for questions asked, you will get a friendly usually mature answer. 

Similar sites used: ECA, CAF and others that I am too ashamed to admit to. 

For what its worth, I think I will hold onto this site for awhile. It suits my car audio needs. 




Happy Helloween!!!!!!!!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hahaha...if you win one of the subs...I will hate you forever you know!!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)




----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I like this forum for the install gallery. Any other forum would have shown a gallery forum to just degenerate into a showcase of attention grabbing cars with no discussion or progress, just a bunch of "me" talk.

and yet its a fantastic place to go to discuss installs, both your own and others, future plans, possible physical constructions, and sonic as well as aesthetic ramifications of particular choices.

you cant get that reliably on any other forum. hear hear.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree completely....You'll find anything from basic first time DIY, no carpet sub box, to installs that rival anything that CA&E offers in it's pages....

Great site and kudos to the maturity that's generally found here  

Jeremy


----------



## KingSVT (Jul 30, 2006)

agreed!


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

x2 been here since conception, and have loved every minute of it, i've learned the most i ever have hangning around here, and i'm sure others could agree with the last bit of information.

Thanks Dang.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

my favorite site as well
please keep up the great work

can we get on of those smilies with the turbin on his head


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

slimysenor said:


> i love the site


then find constructive ways to add to it
there are better ways to fluff your post count to 50


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ditto. Reported, for whatever it's worth.


----------

